

Dead Man's Switch - version 2 - alabut
http://www.deadmansswitch.net/

======
rwolf
I like it, but I don't understand what you are saying about encryption:

"These emails are encrypted with military-grade algorithms, so you can be sure
that no-one except the intended recipient will ever read them."

Aren't you able to read these messages? Aren't you going to be mailing my
recipients plaintext? Aren't I sending all of these forms to you in plaintext
(over http)?

